# Testicles swollen?



## whitlp (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi all, my hedgie man Hemmingway looks like his testicles are possibly swollen. He is 4.5 yrs old and I've had him since he was 6 weeks so I think they have recently become more enlarged than usual. I haven't been able to find any pics of what supposedly enlarged testicles look like, my thought was that it was just a change happening with him as he ages? He has been slowing down lately and sleeping more but still normal poop pee playtime behavior. I think I may need to take him to the vet, I just get weary because I am an overly paranoid hedgie mom and each time I take him to the vet it's $60 just for the visit. I will try to post pics later, I just needed to throw this out there and see if anyone has had experience with this in aging hedgies, or testicular cancer or tumors. thank you


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Are they enlarged or is he loosing weight which makes them look enlarged?


----------

